# Happy Passover???



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Not if you were in the Park hotel in Netanya Israel having a seder as the mother F*****G suiside bombers blow the hotel up!!!!

God **** it, sun down is the begining of Passover.
You can't go anywhere now in Israel without looking over your shoulder.

I hope these terrorist rot in bloody ****


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's awful to see what's happening out there.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

It is more than awfull.

Some friends called us and asked if they may come for the Passover. They are nervous wrecks and they want to celebrate Passover with their children in peace.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Passover is the holiday that tells the story of overcoming adversity and hardship. It is time for Israel to, once again, rise-up and reclaim their land and the peace that is inherent to a homeland.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

There was a very thoughtful commentary this am on the Imus show by a guy named Ted Friedman, I think, from the NYTIMES. He said Israel was really stuck, they can't stay and they can't get out. That what is really needed is a third party, whether it's the US or the UN, to come in and act as a peacekeeper and keep the two parties away from each other. And, he said, what could be worse than the US being perceived as a midwife to the birth of a Palestinian state. That what the suicide bombers are doing is so counterproductive, that Israel won't budge as long as the attacks continue. He said look at Gandhi, who forced the British to leave a whole subcontinent by nonviolence. He went on, the 22 heads of state who have gathered for the Arab summit, not one of them is democratically elected, and that what they say in public re Hussein, stay out of Iraq, is not what they say in private, which to paraphrase "If it were to be done, tis well that it were done quickly." Makes my blood run cold. Arm the Kurds, give them air support, put the crosshairs on Saddam, is what they mean. This guy also said that the Palestinian terrorists would absolutely use a nuke if they had one, and I for one don't think the day is too far off. What happened in Israel today is appalling. What keeps them from annihilating the camps? And Hamas took public credit for it! Just unbelievable.


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

HAPPY PASSOVER to all of you ..
my Ceder is tommorrow night.

Danielle


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

There is no such thing as a humane war. Let me put that out there first.

However, it used to be that warring factions actually called _holiday ceasefires_ out of respect for whatever religion was celebrating the holiday. Now they use holiday celebrations to kill as many of "the enemy" as possible.

These people have crossed a line. Their "devaluing" of human life should alarm ALL civilized nations. First, they kill innocent civilians and cause utter chaos in the name of "Allah", then they use a holiday celebration to slaughter some more. Islam is a peaceful religion. Nowhere in the Koran does it say anything about taking an innocent life to right a perceived wrong. Terrorists are bastardizing one of the most revered pieces of written religious documentation that ever existed - misinterpreting it to serve their own hateful purposes.

I feel sorry for the Muslims who are actually living the intended life of Islam. They get hatred directed at them because one group, purporting to practice their religion, has gone completely insane.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Brad,

I've been thinking about this the past couple of days. I haven't said anything because I find the events taking place to be incredibly sad and painful. I remember that your father said something along these lines before, but if we could all understand that we are all part of each other - that we are connected at the most basic level - then we could not hurt each other, because we would understand that we are only hurting ourselves.

I don't talk much about religion. Those who know me well know that I don't subscribe to any religious doctrine. My philosophy is simple. I believe in responsibility. I believe in the rights of individuals to practice their own beliefs. I believe in freedom.

Violence offends me. Violence in the name of god or religion offends me even more. I study people but I will never understand the motivation behind these atrocities.

I'd like to share a song that has been going through my head the past couple of days. Some might find it inappropriate in this thread because it is sang at the Christian communion service in a number of churches. Please, take this in the spirit which I am intending. Understand that this reflects my belief we all are one.

_Let us break bread together on our knees.
Let us break bread together on our knees.
When I fall on my knees, with my face to the rising sun
Oh, Lord, have mercy on me.

Let us drink wine together on our knees.
Let us drink wine together on our knees.
When I fall on my knees, with my face to the rising sun
Oh, Lord, have mercy on me.

Let us all pray together on our knees.
Let us all pray together on our knees.
When I fall on my knees, with my face to the rising sun
Oh, Lord, have mercy on me._

Shalom. Peace to you, your family and friends, and your relatives in Israel.

Peace also to my dear friend, David, and his friends and family and colleagues.

Nancy


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Well said Nancy , let us all find a path with which to break bread with each other in a peaceful way . It is sad but I feel it is a long time in coming for the middle east . Peace to all my cheftalk buds ,
Douglas..


----------

